# Red Zebra sexing



## Cichlid-Lover-45 (May 1, 2011)

I need to know if my red zebra is a male or female. I dont know how to post a pic yet, so can someone help me? I have the photo on photobucket.com


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

You need to get the image url. Right click on the image and click "Copy Image URL" then go to this thread click the box, then paste the image url then click the [img] box 1 more time.

It should look like this [img][b]IMAGE%20URL%20HERE[/b]


----------



## Cichlid-Lover-45 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Cichlid-Lover-45 (May 1, 2011)

I couldnt get a god side picture, but the anal fin is blue and there is a little blue on the dorsal fin


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

We're unlikely going to be able to tell from a picture anyways, unless you're posting a picture of the vents.

In general, young males will start to turn a bit pale while females will stay the bright orange. I actually grabbed some RZ's a while back so as to add a couplefew females-only to my 125g tank. I like their color, but I don't want to deal with a full 6th species male personality. So far I've identified 2 females, both by waiting until they were holding. I've got 3 left in my 40br, and I'm pretty sure they're 2 males and 1 female, but I won't move the female until she holds so I know for sure.


----------



## Cichlid-Lover-45 (May 1, 2011)

okay, thank you. As soon as I get my bigger tank, if it is a male, should he start getting pale? right now he is the second dominent fish out of 5 in a 29 gallon. 1 male electric yellow is more dominent then him


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Cichlid-Lover-45 said:


> I couldnt get a god side picture, but the anal fin is blue and there is a little blue on the dorsal fin


This description sounds likely male. When I was asking about mine before, I was told a male's dorsal fin will first show a blue sheen before the whole fish turns pale.

Yeah, he'll get pale. I've got 2 males in my 40br. One turned almost a pale peach color, and the other still looks orange but more faded. Once you see it you can tell the difference compared to the one I suspect is a female who is still bright orange. But its funny, 3 RZ's left in the tank and all 3 are different shades of orange/peach.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, he'll get pale. I've got 2 males in my 40br. One turned almost a pale peach color, and the other still looks orange but more faded.[/quote]

Very good description. I had 2m:4f at one point and they bred like crazy! The best way I used to tell (aside from venting) is size. But blue hues/ highlights are definitely a characteristic of the male. The dominant male will only pale a little bit, he'll stay almost the same color as the females; but a subdominant male will go more peach colored.


----------

